# [EVDL] MORE on our Emeter Problem



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,

Have you tried reading the voltage across the shunt with a mV DMM or
tried putting a clamp on ammeter on the wire between the shunt and the
battery? Another thing to try is a different shunt. Maybe something is
wrong with that one.

FIWI, the current reading on my CA fluctuates when charging with my Zivan.



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> > As stated before, the TBS Meter which looks exactly like the Pro Links
> > is not registering AMPS correctly.
> > The original problem, was that when the Zivan charger was hooked along
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shunt signal is in millivolts. If you are running the shunt wires alongside
the high current cables the high current is affecting the shunt wire
signals. You need to do two things, try to run them separate from other
cables but more them that the signal wires should be twisted pair to
eliminate the interference.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser
=


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Nelson
Sent: Saturday, June 25, 2011 10:35 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] MORE on our Emeter Problem

Steve,

Have you tried reading the voltage across the shunt with a mV DMM or
tried putting a clamp on ammeter on the wire between the shunt and the
battery? Another thing to try is a different shunt. Maybe something is
wrong with that one.

FIWI, the current reading on my CA fluctuates when charging with my Zivan.



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> > As stated before, the TBS Meter which looks exactly like the Pro Links
> > is not registering AMPS correctly.
> > The original problem, was that when the Zivan charger was hooked along
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The shunt for my TBS gauge is mounted about 8" from the most negative pack
terminal and about 3 ft from the controller works fine. Your first post
sounded to me like the gauge was working well before you moved it. This
post sounds like it was not working well and that is why you moved it. So
not sure which is the case. What voltage adapter are you using with the
gauge? The TBS 5:1 would not work with a 48 cell pack, so are you using the
evworks or beltronix 10:1? Are the gauge leads connected in the correct
polarity to the shunt?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/MORE-on-our-Emeter-Problem-tp3625325p3625927.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is best to determine what type of cable to be use between devices that 
will prevent induction of noise. When I bought my Link-10 E-meter, I also 
purchase the Link-10 8-wire 16 gage cable that is design for it.

Each wire is silver coated, nylon insulated and wrap with a foil metal 
shield. Two of the wires are pair and twisted together. The four pairs are 
then twisted together and another nylon jacket over the eight wires. A 
braided plated copper shield is place over the jacket which is again cover 
with a neoprene jacket.

There are special connector plugs that can be use with a double shield 
cable, where the internal wire shields are kept separate from the outer 
shield which is normally use in some communications line.

I left the internal wire shield not connect to anything or call floating. 
Brought out the wires out of the jacket with the shield on them and cover 
each pair with a heat shrink with only 1/4 inch of the wire insulation 
showing which terminates to a set screw terminal board. Brought out the 
jacket shield and cover the end of the cable with a another heat shrink.

The jacket shield is only grounded to the vehicle chassis at the shunt end. 
The shunt, prescaler and a 12 volt isolation module furnish with the Link 10 
and install in a separate compartment, but the Link 10 cable is combine with 
all other cables in a wire way that goes through the center of the EV. 
Hinge covers can access any section of the wire way.

In this wire way, there is the main battery power leads to the controller, 
12 volt control power, the Link-10 cable, communication cables and speaker 
wires. All these cables have additional braided shields on them when 
running through a common wire way. The shields are grounded at both ends to 
a grounded counter pose grounding system.

Each cable and circuit in the wire way is cover with that black split wire 
looms mainly for mechanical protection which is wire tie to cable trays 
inside the wire way.

I do not relied on the sheet metal of the vehicle complete the negative 12 
volt circuit which could be highly resistance. I use grounded counter pose 
circuit which is a large cable in the No 2 AWG 39 copper stranded size that 
is connected to the negative 12 volts and circles the inside of the EV and 
comes back to the same negative 12 volt source. Each section of the EV 
sheet metal that is bolted to the vehicle has a zinc plate standoff that 
screws into one of the existing bolt holes where the counter pose cable is 
connected to with a ring spade wire connector.

Each of these standoff connections allows for a branch take off to any 
device that needs grounding.

Since installing this grounding system, my radio in the AM band is quiet and 
all instrumentation has been reading perfect.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "tomw" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, June 26, 2011 7:42 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] MORE on our Emeter Problem


> The shunt for my TBS gauge is mounted about 8" from the most negative pack
> terminal and about 3 ft from the controller works fine. Your first post
> sounded to me like the gauge was working well before you moved it. This
> post sounds like it was not working well and that is why you moved it. So
> not sure which is the case. What voltage adapter are you using with the
> gauge? The TBS 5:1 would not work with a 48 cell pack, so are you using 
> the
> evworks or beltronix 10:1? Are the gauge leads connected in the correct
> polarity to the shunt?
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/MORE-on-our-Emeter-Problem-tp3625325p3625927.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> tomw wrote:
> > The shunt for my TBS gauge is mounted about 8" from the most negative pack
> > terminal and about 3 ft from the controller works fine. Your first post
> > sounded to me like the gauge was working well before you moved it. This
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> > In an effort to get the Zivan charge to read correctly, Steve moved the
> > shunt back to the rear of the car near the most negative cell. At the
> > same time, he added three cells to bring it up to 48 cells. Then, the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"I AM using the 5:1 prescalar which apparently works fine, though I
haven't considered the possibility that it is not. I read voltages up
around 172. In what way does your 5:1 fail to work? " Sorry. I was
thinking the 5:1 prescaler would not work at that high of voltage. But I
guess the TBS works up to 35V without a prescaler so it should work ok at
that voltage with a 5:1 - checked the TBS website and yes, it says to 175V.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/MORE-on-our-Emeter-Problem-tp3625325p3627765.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Quite some time ago, the TBS was reading current apparently correctly
in the rear of the car very near the most negative cell. After being
moved to the front of the car and near the controller, it started
incorrectly reading charge current of about 17 amps from my Zivan. 
However with single 8amp charger OR a combination of Zivan plus 8amp
chargers, it apparently read charging current correctly. Discharge
current has not been questioned.
In an effort to get the Zivan charge to read correctly, Steve moved the
shunt back to the rear of the car near the most negative cell. At the
same time, he added three cells to bring it up to 48 cells. Then, the
discharge current measure was obviously way off, by more than a factor
of 10. 8 amp chargers continue to register properly."

Sure sounds like something amiss in the wiring since it worked fine in the
rear of the car before being moved. Was the position of the prescaler
changed? Wires routed differently than when the shunt was first in the
rear? Wires all well-connected to the gauge? I have found that this kind of
problem is usually something simple that I overlooked or assumed was ok.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/MORE-on-our-Emeter-Problem-tp3625325p3627778.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Xantrex Link 10 Emeter with prescaler in my 65 Datsun.
Have had no trouble with it, and really like it.
Would also like to install one in my 72 Vega.
I mainly want to use it as a fuel gauge, but have a question on its current=
limitations.
Will I damage it by drawing high battery current in the ~ 2000A range, or w=
ill it just not give me an accurate reading.

If this isn't the best choice, can anyone suggest a good fuel gauge meter t=
hat will handle 156V and 2000A.

Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=




-----Original Message-----
From: tomw [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Sunday, June 26, 2011 8:42 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] MORE on our Emeter Problem

The shunt for my TBS gauge is mounted about 8" from the most negative pack
terminal and about 3 ft from the controller works fine. Your first post
sounded to me like the gauge was working well before you moved it. This
post sounds like it was not working well and that is why you moved it. So
not sure which is the case. What voltage adapter are you using with the
gauge? The TBS 5:1 would not work with a 48 cell pack, so are you using the
evworks or beltronix 10:1? Are the gauge leads connected in the correct
polarity to the shunt?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.41352=
9.n4.nabble.com/MORE-on-our-Emeter-Problem-tp3625325p3625927.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabb=
le.com.



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

